# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > English Room >  Dictionary PRO - Từ điển đa ngôn ngữ cho WIIN PHONE

## canhohcm123

http://www.windowsphone.com/vi-vn/store/app/từ-điển-đa-ngôn-ngữ/3d19069c-cc5c-429e-8aab-4755c75dd317

DictionaryPro là ứng dụng đa từ điển trên thiết bị di động.Với hơn 10 bộ từ điển được cài đặt, đây là là một ứng dụng tra cứu, dịch thuật mạnh mẽ bao gồm hơn 100 ngàn từ chủ đạo đối với mỗi ngôn ngữ. 
Ứng dụng có giao diện thân thiện, hiện đại, dễ sử dụng; nhiều tính năng hỗ trợ việc tra cứu,theo dõi và học từ, học câu tiện lợi, tiết kiệm thời gian; nội dung chính xác và phát âm chuẩn. 
DictionaryPro’s thật sự là bộ từ điển Số 1 dành cho mọi người trong việc học tập và làm việc của mình.

----------

